# "She'll never find out"



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just got to thinking. Have a co-worker who is a serial cheater. Never has long term affairs, and is not interested in anything but the sex. We've had talks, and I'm always telling him that one day his W is going to find out. "Impossible" he says..."I cover my tracks to well". 

Makes me think of a friend of my W's. She had a one time thing years ago. Dude fell for her. He became a stalker type, and eventually threatened to out her to her H to split them up. She had to come clean to him before it happened. 

Had a bud that had one. Zero sex for years, so he stepped out. She took a liking to him, and wanted him to leave his W, which he wasn't going to do. She feigned a pregnancy, until he advised her he's been snipped, and it couldn't be his. She responded by leaving a voicemail on his home phone, which his W got. He was busted. 

What are some of the more "thought this was harmless, never saw this coming" type of ways you've seen people busted in an affair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I caught my ex in 3 affairs.

The first time it was because he threw away a letter his AP had written him. I was emptying the trash and the letter fell out.

The second time.... we were having a very bad blizzard .. the kind that freezes the feet off cattle. I answered the phone and it was one of the female medical students (he was in medical school). She was frantic and wanted to get a message to V (my husband) that S (some female med student) had gone out in the blizzard driving and had not come back. She was afraid that the car had broken down and his AP was freezing to death. After she got done with her emotional carrying on.. I asked her "exactly why would my husband know where this women is and why would you expect him to go rescue her?" When I said that, the woman on the phone realized that she had just spilled the beans to V's wife. She mumbled some nonsense and hung up. When my husband came home I told him that his girl friend was stuck in the blizzard and was found frozen to death. He went white. LOL

The third time was at one of my then first grade son's Halloween party at our home. I had invited several of his class mates and their parents over for a party. We had dinner, snacks, took the kids trick-or-treating. At the end of the party all the moms were in the kitchen cleaning up. One of the son's best friends had a single mom. She was drying the dishes and was putting them away exactly were they went. She seemed to be very familiar with were all of my things were kept. But to my knowledge she had never been in my house before. Turns out that when I was out of town, she was staying at my house.


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a friend that caught her H because he got there son a set of walky talky's for Christmas. He told her that a friends car was broke down & he was gonna go help him. He had a C.B. radio in his truck. He got on there & told the OW the story he told his W & he was on his way. They talked back & forth all the way there. The son had his walky talky on & the whole family heard. Not only that, But the OW was the wife's best friend & they all recognized her voice as well..


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The statistics say that well over 80% of affairs are never discovered or revealed, so what do you glean from that?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> I caught my ex in 3 affairs.
> 
> The first time it was because he threw away a letter his AP had written him. I was emptying the trash and the letter fell out.
> 
> ...


You could have divorced him on grounds of stupidity. Holy-Moly!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I caught my ex in 3 affairs.
> 
> The first time it was because he threw away a letter his AP had written him. I was emptying the trash and the letter fell out.


Damn.



EleGirl said:


> The second time.... we were having a very bad blizzard .. that kind that freezed the feet of cattle. I answered the phone and it was one of the female medical students (he was in medical school). She was frantic and wanted to get a message to V (my husband) that S (some female med student) had gone out in the blizzard driving and had not come back. She was afraid that the car had broken down and his AP was freezing to death. After she got done with her emotional carrying on.. I asked her "exactly why would my husband know where this women is and why would you expect him to go rescue her?" When I said that, the woman on the phone realized that she had just spilled the beans to V's wife. She mumbled some nonsense and hung up. *When my husband came home I told him that his girl friend was stuck in the blizzard and was found frozen to death. He went white.* LOL


Double damn. (Seriously, I'd have paid money to see this.)



EleGirl said:


> The third time was at one of my then first grade son's Halloween party at our home. I had invited several of his class mates and their parents over for a party. We had dinner, snacks, took the kids trick-or-treating. At the end of the party all the moms were in the kitchen cleaning up. One of the son's best friends had a single mom. She was drying the dishes and was putting them away exactly were they went. She seemed to be very familiar with were all of my things were kept. But to my knowledge she had never been in my house before. Turns out that when I was out of town, she was staying at my house.


Hmm... I don't have _quite_ enough "damns" for this.


----------



## ButtPunch (Sep 17, 2014)

I've heard the story of a father at his son's little league ball game and one of the fans kept cheering for his son. While staring at the man, Dad realized he looked an awful lot like his son.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Devastated an lost said:


> I had a friend that caught her H because he got there son a set of walky talky's for Christmas. He told her that a friends car was broke down & he was gonna go help him. He had a C.B. radio in his truck. He got on there & told the OW the story he told his W & he was on his way. They talked back & forth all the way there. The son had his walky talky on & the whole family heard. Not only that, But the OW was the wife's best friend & they all recognized her voice as well..


That's a good one! I worked LE for years. "Hot mic's" (sitting on the talk button or otherwise inadvertently keying the mic while you chat with your partner about things better left unbroadcasted) are a b1tch!

My W caught her ex when he azz dialed her with the phone in his pocket. They'd been split for over a year, so it wasn't cheating, but it was funny that an hour before he was professing his love for her, "they had a chance", etc. She also recognized the female voice. Her neighbor and friend! He was quite embarrassed when she called him and left him a voicemail that if he was going to be believable in professing his love for her, he might want to not call her while making out with her friend!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> The third time was at one of my then first grade son's Halloween party at our home. I had invited several of his class mates and their parents over for a party. We had dinner, snacks, took the kids trick-or-treating. At the end of the party all the moms were in the kitchen cleaning up. One of the son's best friends had a single mom. She was drying the dishes and was putting them away exactly were they went. She seemed to be very familiar with were all of my things were kept. But to my knowledge she had never been in my house before. Turns out that when I was out of town, she was staying at my house.


I hate this story every time I hear it.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I hate this story every time I hear it.


Yeah, me too. How Ele didn't take one of those plates and shove it up her ass is beyond me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

3putt said:


> Yeah, me too. How Ele didn't take one of those plates and shove it up her ass is beyond me.


Because the dinner plates were too small?


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

I am in the military. Every time we come home from a deployment, somebody is coming home to divorce papers. I have always worried that it was going to be me one time. So far, nothing.

We have a neighbor that lives down the block from my W (we are separated due to said military service right now). He is in the military also. He got stationed about 5 hours away, and couldnt get out from under his house, so he left his wife and kids (4 kids) behind and lived alone at the new duty station. He would be deploying, so they would have been alone part of that time anyway. Well, guess what that jerk did......yeah, screwed around.

We were down the street one night (before I got remote stationed) and were all hanging out with our neighbors and her phone rings. He had somehow butt dialed her and all you could hear was them screwing in the background. From what I am told, this has happened numerous times. They are still together (he has moved back now, new orders).

The worst part for them was the infidelity. The worst part for me is that I got remote stationed in a similar manner about a year later. I have never had an unfaithful bone in my body, but his BS antics have made it harder on me and my wife because it created doubt in her mind, and there is already a high incidence of infidelity in the military.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my defense, I tried to divorce him after I found the letter in the trash. But a stupid judge made that impossible.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ButtPunch said:


> I've heard the story of a father at his son's little league ball game and one of the fans kept cheering for his son. While staring at the man, Dad realized he looked an awful lot like his son.


Yikes


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"Yikes"

I agree Ele.

That is one story I certainly hope is an urban legend.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I caught my ex in 3 affairs.
> " *When my husband came home I told him that his girl friend was stuck in the blizzard and was found frozen to death. He went white*. LOL


I love it! That was the good one!This is the best punishment a cheater can get. Just to see his face changing, wondering how you knew everything. It made me laugh...


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

3putt said:


> Yeah, me too. How Ele didn't take one of those plates and *shove it up her ass* is beyond me.


side ways


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

3putt said:


> Yeah, me too. How Ele didn't take one of those plates and shove it up her ass is beyond me.


Na, she was not worth a moment of my time... I did that to him figuratively in the divorce.


----------



## Tikori (Dec 28, 2014)

Devastated an lost said:


> I had a friend that caught her H because he got there son a set of walky talky's for Christmas. He told her that a friends car was broke down & he was gonna go help him. He had a C.B. radio in his truck. He got on there & told the OW the story he told his W & he was on his way. They talked back & forth all the way there. The son had his walky talky on & the whole family heard. Not only that, But the OW was the wife's best friend & they all recognized her voice as well..


This sounds a lot like how my sister got caught having an affair when she was married to her first husband. He was a police officer and was on patrol, small town, he ended up patrolling the neighbor they lived in. She was on the phone telling her friend all about the affair she was having, when he was driving close to their house and his radio picked up her phone call. He heard the whole thing. 

I guess in a way it was nice he got to know in a way that did not include having to deal with the denials, more lies, trickle truths, etc, but he didn't see it coming at all apparently (my sister is much older and I was around 2 when this happened so I've only heard the story retold).

I'm sure you all like to hear this bit of karma though. She married the guy who she was cheating with, who became a state trooper. Around 8 years or so down the road, internal affairs got wind that some of the cops/troopers were having a trade with a group of prostitutes (aka trading sex with the prostitutes for them not being arrested). He was unknowingly being highly monitored and * he got caught in his patrol squad having sex with a transvestite prostitute. And even more, as he was head of the department, the story was all over the news in his area, with photos from his arrest, and full details of his being fired. *


----------

